# Kindle singles on ipad



## Solidarity (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you able to read those new "kindle singles" on the iPad kindle app?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely.  They work the exact same way the full size books do.

Betsy


----------

